# Patrick Mahomes' Monster 10 Yr. Contract 450 Million



## fmdog44 (Jul 7, 2020)

It was pointed out by Tim Hasselback former NFL QB he should not have signed this deal because if he is successful and had say a five year deal he could squeeze the Chiefs for more money when  that contract expires. But, it was pointed out these contracts are not in granite meaning he could sit down and work more out of a "grateful" team. As it stands now he could earn s much as $503,631,905 in the contract.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

This is really ridiculous. Fans have got to put a stop to it and if we can get by with one season of no sports, I can almost guarantee that these huge salaries will go away. With no TV sponsors, the owners could never pay this kind of money to the players. This is almost a joke to pay someone a half-billion dollars to play football. At this rate, in 10 years someone will be earning a billion dollars.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> This is really ridiculous. Fans have got to put a stop to it and if we can get by with one season of no sports, I can almost guarantee that these huge salaries will go away. With no TV sponsors, the owners could never pay this kind of money to the players. This is almost a joke to pay someone a half-billion dollars to play football. At this rate, in 10 years someone will be earning a billion dollars.


My husband was a huge hockey fan his entire life, but the last strike in 2012, was a turning-point for dear husband. Players whining and crying over how they were going to afford and maintain their luxury lifestyles. It sickened and turned hubby off professional sports in general.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't know who this person is but I was listening to the World Service late at night and this came up. Well, I thought the money that they pay to the footballers over here was bad enough but...... Think there was some comment that what he earns/or will be paid is equivalent to a large number of peoples 'wages' put together. Sorry can't be more specific must have    I don't know what others think but its crying out for a change to the 'wages'  top sportsmen are 'earning'. Ridiculous money.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2020)

Too stupid for words.


----------



## gennie (Jul 7, 2020)

This - in a nation where most elementary school teachers are not paid a living wage.  

Where are our priorities?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

I agree with my husband's stance on it, "_it's not about the aspect and love of the sport anymore, it's about the money_".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Don't know who this person is but I was listening to the World Service late at night and this came up. Well, I thought the money that they pay to the footballers over here was bad enough but...... Think there was some comment that what he earns/or will be paid is equivalent to a large number of peoples 'wages' put together. Sorry can't be more specific must have   I don't know what others think but its crying out for a change to the 'wages' top sportsmen are 'earning'. *Ridiculous money*.


I agree... ridiculous it is!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been a Chiefs fan for years, and have gone to Arrowhead Stadium a half dozen times, over the years.  Mahomes is an entertaining QB, but his success has been as a result of several other good players.  No athlete, IMO, is worth this kind of money.  However, so long as there are thousands of people willing to spend thousands per year for tickets, parking, food, etc., etc., I guess this nonsense will continue.  The few times I went to a game, I got free or highly discounted tickets.  
Besides, all the games are broadcasted live on our TV, and I can see far more of the game sitting in my recliner than I ever could in the mayhem that takes place at the stadium.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've been a Chiefs fan for years, and have gone to Arrowhead Stadium a half dozen times, over the years.  Mahomes is an entertaining QB, but his success has been as a result of several other good players.  No athlete, IMO, is worth this kind of money.  However, so long as there are thousands of people willing to spend thousands per year for tickets, parking, food, etc., etc., I guess this nonsense will continue.  The few times I went to a game, I got free or highly discounted tickets.
> Besides, all the games are broadcasted live on our TV, and I can see far more of the game sitting in my recliner than I ever could in the mayhem that takes place at the stadium.


I make a similar point to the o/h. If fans stop buying tickets, food etc at the horrendous price that is charged and they did not attend the matches they may have to make changes. Unfortunately unless you pay a price per month for a sports channel (and it's not cheap) you cannot watch premier football from the comfort of your armchair. However, it will be interesting to see the effects of Covid 19 on the sports world. It may just be a wake up call or not  ☺


----------



## jujube (Jul 7, 2020)

If I got started on my feelings about huge salaries for pro athletes, we'd be here all day.

When they start paying teachers, counselors, child-care workers, and people who take care of our elderly loved ones a living salary, then we can _talk_ about paying lawless spoiled cry-baby professional athletes the big bucks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 7, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I make a similar point to the o/h. If fans stop buying tickets, food etc at the horrendous price that is charged and they did not attend the matches they may have to make changes. Unfortunately unless you pay a price per month for a sports channel (and it's not cheap) you cannot watch premier football from the comfort of your armchair. *However, it will be interesting to see the effects of Covid 19 on the sports world*. It may just be a wake up call or not  ☺


That is what I have been waiting for, too, Treacle.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've been a Chiefs fan for years, and have gone to Arrowhead Stadium a half dozen times, over the years.  Mahomes is an entertaining QB, but his success has been as a result of several other good players.  No athlete, IMO, is worth this kind of money.  However, so long as there are thousands of people willing to spend thousands per year for tickets, parking, food, etc., etc., I guess this nonsense will continue.  The few times I went to a game, I got free or highly discounted tickets.
> Besides, all the games are broadcasted live on our TV, and I can see far more of the game sitting in my recliner than I ever could in the mayhem that takes place at the stadium.


I agree with you, Don, but there is just ‘something’ about being in the stadium and the atmosphere is almost intoxicating. I get more of that feeling when I go to an mlb game.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2020)

911 said:


> I agree with you, Don, but there is just ‘something’ about being in the stadium and the atmosphere is almost intoxicating. I get more of that feeling when I go to an mlb game.



Yeah, I think more people go to these games for the "party" atmosphere, than to actually follow the action on the field.  These stadiums are so large that a person almost needs a binocular to really see the action, and after attending a game, several of them probably have hearing problems....Arrowhead is known as one of the loudest stadiums in the league...almost the same decibel level as standing near a jet engine.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

And that doesn’t include his endorsements. Look at the endorsement values of Tiger Woods and LeBron James. Mickey Mantel, Lou Gehrig, Jackie Robinson and so many others are probably rolling over in their graves.


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Yeah, I think more people go to these games for the "party" atmosphere, than to actually follow the action on the field.  These stadiums are so large that a person almost needs a binocular to really see the action, and after attending a game, several of them probably have hearing problems....Arrowhead is known as one of the loudest stadiums in the league...almost the same decibel level as standing near a jet engine.


I served on the Governor’s security team for two years. We went to a Steelers game during both years. It was great. We had fantastic seating in a luxury box and were given personal waitresses that brought us whatever we ordered, except alcohol.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2020)

One man does not make a football team    ... and as the contracts come due for the rest of the Chiefs players,  there will be plenty of grumbling from those  players who are well aware that their talent is needed to protect that  "money bags" QB.    
Could be an awkward situation  .... hard to get to a Super Bowl  that way.

Tom Brady is  the best example of that scenario,  and how to keep and get talent to keep a team on top


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2020)

I met Hank Aaron after he had retired from baseball and became the GM for the Braves. I was invited to a tryout camp in Atlanta 2 weeks after I graduated high school and before I went to boot camp. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?

Three weeks after the camp was held, I was preparing to leave for Parris Island and I received a letter from the Atlanta Braves thanking me for taking the time to attend the tryout and although I performed well, I wasn’t what they were in need of at the time. And, of course, it went on with la de dah stuff. Bottom line was, “Thanks, but no thanks.“ Signed by Hank Aaron. Hank did attend the camp and it was a lot of fun listening to his war stories. He was very encouraging and engaging.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 10, 2020)

This is from a news item in 2014 so add a big chunk for 2020 keeping in mind the KC Chiefs just signed the QB for a minimum of $450,000,000 for 10 years.
_For a trip to the ballpark, plan on bringing plenty of cash. A family of four can expect to pay about $212 on average to take in a Major League game, according to preseason study by Team Marketing Report in Chicago. But costs vary dramatically. The study compares all 30 big-league teams on what they charge for four mid-range tickets, two small beers, four small soft drinks, four regular hot dogs, parking for one car, two programs and two baseball caps. Prices should be considered approximate, and some have changed since the season began._


----------



## jujube (Jul 10, 2020)

Years ago when the Wide World of Sports complex opened at Disney, we attended an event that was a pre-season baseball game.  For $5, we got two tickets, two hot dogs, two sodas, two ice-cream cones, a game, a fantastic sports-memories movie on a huge screen and a fireworks display done with typical Disney panache.  Such a deal.

Years later, the first ever regular-season pro baseball game in Orlando is being played there.  My brother-in-law is champing to go and, I think "why not, he's paying".  $40 each for nose-bleed seats, the equivalent of the gross national product of an emerging nation for three hot dogs, three beers and one small popcorn and parking was $10.  Then, because the two teams playing were the rock bottom teams in the division, we got to see a game being "called in".   I think the bat boys would have played better and with much more enthusiasm.  We left after the third inning.  He must have spent $300 or more on the evening and it was.....blah.....


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jul 17, 2020)

Doesn't the NFL have a "hard" salary cap?  How they gonna afford to pay the offensive skill players and tight end who support Mahomes, not to mention several defensive stars?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2020)

And Mahomes has now made a major investment with his new wealth  -  a piece of the Kansas City Royals
Busy guy!  ...they gotta love him in KC

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...p-stake-in-the-kansas-city-royals/ar-BB17icRF


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 3, 2020)

Athletes have a limited time to make $$$$. I don't begrudge ANY of them the opportunity to be paid well. 

Now some of the *owners, on the other hand: 

Daniel Snyder’s new $100 million purchase is the first superyacht with a certified Imax movie theater*
Washington Post, 23Jan2019
(excerpt)

Redskins owner Daniel Snyder has already made his first major offseason acquisition. *It’s a new $180 million superyacht, the Lady S, complete with an Imax theater.*

The Guardian reported that the 305-foot ship launched in the Netherlands in October and Snyder will take delivery in the spring. The yacht features a helipad, four VIP suites and athletic facilities “to cater to a huge variety of sports including golf, basketball, volleyball and soccer,” according to manufacturer Feadship.

The Imax theater is thought to be the first on a superyacht.

“He wanted an Imax, that was his main request,” Jan-Bart Verkuyl, chief executive of Feadship’s Royal Van Lent shipyard, told the Guardian of the yacht’s owner.

=======

Just FYI: when the article came out the price tag was estimated at $100M. Later articles stated the price had risen to $180M counting the many extras Snyder requested.

Snyder is still a piker compared to the luxury yacht leader: Jerry Jones, owner of the Dallas Cowboys, spent $225M on his super-yacht - but alas, he has no IMAX. Jerry will probably have his retrofitted soon. Or maybe he'll just toss it away and order a newer one, LOL.


----------

